# Things that are hard to do with a Vizsla



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I learned something today. It is very difficult to watch a football game with a Vizsla. Especially if you like to yell at the TV because your team is losing and playing poorly! Poor Jasper gets so confused--keeps thinking he's doing something wrong. I have to watch myself!

**I had just finished typing this when our head coach went down with seizures. Talk about perspective.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HA-Ha-ha!! No more yelling! 

Willie likes to think that he is at the center of my universe (and I guess most of the time he IS). So when I am talking on the phone, he comes and drapes himself over my lap, just so I won't forget about him. He's a prettty big boy, too. Can you imagine? Phone conversations are a little different than they used to be.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Be alone...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I gave up TV ( at least until Sam matures a little more). Easier to do things that involve Sam...trimming his nails, hide & find treats under cups, fetch, chase the cat. 
Very entertaining.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sports on TV is a spectator sport. Owning a Vizsla is a participation sport. Just got back from a weekend on the Russian River. We drove 80 miles in the motorhome and camped out so the dogs could swim in the river. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/hidden-treasure-russian-river.html

We used to be big baseball fans and went to spring training and a dozen games a year. Didn't make a game all year but have spent many weekend in the fields.

Ask Jasper: _"Hey Jasper, you want to watch football on TV or go find some birds?"_

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> So when I am talking on the phone, he comes and drapes himself over my lap, just so I won't forget about him. He's a prettty big boy, too. Can you imagine? Phone conversations are a little different than they used to be.


I hear you on this. Jasper will frequently do the same thing! Sometimes he sticks his nose in my ear instead--I have to say, I prefer the lap-draping. 

Last minute changes in plans are hard/impossible too. I've given up trying to explain this to friends. They'll figure it out once they notice I'm not at any spur-of-the-moment happy hours. Of course I get accused of treating my dog like a baby, but none of them a) have dogs, or b) have babies. How could they know? I just laugh at them!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just having a sit down in general is impossible !


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is a Steelers fan! Last year we yelled at the TV, paced the room, and generally had a good time - until the Super Bowl. The route on Sunday by Baltimore meant the afternoon was far quieter than last year.  

Either way, Savannah loves the company and loves the smells that come from the half-time buffet.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

redrover said:


> mswhipple said:
> 
> 
> > So when I am talking on the phone, he comes and drapes himself over my lap, just so I won't forget about him. He's a prettty big boy, too. Can you imagine? Phone conversations are a little different than they used to be.
> ...


Us, too. She also knows exactly what day and time things happen, and she gets very perplexed if they don't happen the same way each time...Also, it's tough to watch her pitiful eyes when you leave the house without her. It's something you have to steel yourself for.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

And yeah, you can't even _fake_ yell with Rosie--or fake whine/pretend to be sad. Also sneezing and coughing. A big deal with her, you get the concerned stare for about a full 30 seconds after a sneeze or cough. If she's under the covers sleeping when it happens, she wakes up and pokes her head out just so she can give you the concerned stare.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Play Basketball. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Both my V and my GSP suffer from my occasional driving vocals. An example of this was today, when an idiot in a courier van cut me off then gave me the finger out the window. Of course, I verbalised an appropriate response, only to look to my left and see both Ozkar and Zsa Zsa cowering............ I felt terrible!! The bird chase on the oval soon after made up for it!!


----------



## msula95 (Jun 8, 2011)

We have had 3 Dalmations and 1 previous V.

They could tell when I was watching "My Team"......even if I was silent.

They could tell and learned to "Get Gone". Within a few minutes of a game starting they would leave the room until the end of the game.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Things that are hard to do with a Vizsla:

- going into the bathhroom without your V having to follow you in !


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are beginning to wonder if Lincoln is a normal V..... he is the mellowest dog ever. (Knock on wood)  When we are watching TV hes laying in his bed or chewing on one of his toys. The only time hes active is when he and our weimaraner are playing together otherwise they just chill.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We learned recently it is hard playing our XBox Kinect with Ruby. If any of you have a Wii out there I'm sure it is the same for you. With the XBox, it has a sensor to find you and Ruby comes running and jumping with me which messes up the game. I have video of it but too embarrassed to post - I look ridiculous playing those games!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Ms1234 said:


> Things that are hard to do with a Vizsla:
> 
> - going into the bathhroom without your V having to follow you in !


+1


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Take a bubble bath!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Suliko said:


> Take a bubble bath!


My wife came home the other day after taking our v-dog for a jog. She ran a bath and then went downstairs to get her tea. When she got back upstairs our v-dog was sitting in the bubble bath. She _loves_ warm bubbly water...


Rh.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Have a proper garden. 
Weeding has taken on a new definition!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have a laptop on your lap!!! Ruby has to get on too ha ha!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

ironman_stittsville said:


> My wife came home the other day after taking our v-dog for a jog. She ran a bath and then went downstairs to get her tea. When she got back upstairs our v-dog was sitting in the bubble bath. She _loves_ warm bubbly water...
> 
> 
> Rh.


That is hilarious...


----------



## justinmel17 (Apr 5, 2011)

harrigab said:


> have a laptop on your lap!!! Ruby has to get on too ha ha!


I agree, lol...


----------

